# Tool Rental??



## dealrocker (Mar 23, 2009)

I am planing for a DIY project and don't want to buy the tools. Few days back I heard about a tool rental program at Home Depot. But now it’s too late the entries are closed. Just looking for another place from where I can rent the tools for my project.

If you have any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not get that? Are you already experienced? You must be.

Personally It takes me longer to learn how to use a tool than would make it beneficial to rent.

When one rents there is always that issue of hurrying up. You are in a fast mode becasue after about 3 days a lot of times you are better off purchasing, depending on what the tools is.

Near me they really do not rent routers and smaller items that can break easily when used by a lot of people. It is even hard to find a simple miter box around here anymore for rental. The tools need to be able to take a beating and a lot of the shop tools we use although can last are not going to last in a rental environment very long. People beat the rental stuff to death becasue it is a rental.

Your area my be simpler to find smaller items. I just do not see how one can learn very much in that type of stress to return the tools by a certain time. I have rented but usually large items I have a specific purpose for like an auger to dig holes etc.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the same opinion as Nick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents

I think renting tools would be a great way to get the job done,,so many go out and buy a router or table saw and find out they don't like it...renting the tool would be a great way to find out if you want to buy that band of router or not..
Many rent outlets have good equipment they don't want to you to be unhappy with the tool..

Many sale off the old tools or when they are no longer can be used safe or are in bad shape..
As far of routers most have many on the shelfs that you can select from the norm..
If you are thinking of buying one that would be a good way to get your hands on one b/4 you put out the bucks for one.. 

======


----------



## Kachra (Jul 17, 2011)

I would like to recommend the best tool company I know, that is CompactPower rental ...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Home Depot near me rents 4 hours or all day... all day rental is just a little more ... But alot of times the all day rental is about a 1/3 more than it would cost to buy a tool on the smaller stuff but We have rented post hole diggers for a fence job ...Thought about renting a stump grinder and a guy at work gave me a quote to grind the stumps for Me price difference was $40.00 for him to do the job , I let him do it for that being it would have cost me that in gas ,time going back and forth to Home Depot....Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I can rattle off a list of at least 5 places in my area that rent tools. Not knowing what state you are in it is hard to make a suggestion.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Would help to know just what you are planning on renting and about how long you will be needing them.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Kachra said:


> I would like to recommend the best tool company I know, that is CompactPower rental ...



I am pretty sure since this was TWO years ago, the original poster has figured out something.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

LinuxRandal said:


> I am pretty sure since this was TWO years ago, the original poster has figured out something.


Oooops - what I get for doing anything before coffee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Randal, This is one of my pet peeves: People ask for help with a problem and do not bother to post where they are located. I responded even though it is an old post since it is in the recent activity listing and others will see it.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike said:


> Randal, This is one of my pet peeves: People ask for help with a problem and do not bother to post where they are located. I responded even though it is an old post since it is in the recent activity listing and others will see it.


I understand where your coming from. When I saw the post I quoted, the "person" I quoted, left me wondering if someone had actually joined this site to post that, or if it was a spam post, that the link didn't go through (spammers, don't read registrations). Especially since they don't have their location (or the recommended places location) listed.
As a moderator, maybe you can see what they tried to post.


----------

